# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته تجربی به ریاضی!؟(مهندسی کامپیوتر یا دندان پزشکی؟)

## Mohammadam80

سلام دوستان کنکوری و درسخوان
 من یازدهم تجربی هستم (دهم به یازدهم) و معدل مدرسم 19.25 و تو ازمونای سنجش ترازم 9000 - 11000 هست.

 (صادقانه) اقا من از اول تابستون تا امروز تو یه دوراهی خیلی بد و مسخره گیر افتادم 😟. میخوام دندون پزشک بشم از اون طرف هم میخوام مهندس کامپیوتر بشم 😭😭😭.
 چند روز پیش یکی از اعضای فامیلمو دیدم که کنکور تجربی (اخیرا) داده بودو و کلی از سختیاش و زندگی بعد کنکور رو میگفت و منم همین جووووور دل سرد و دل سرد تر از تجربی میشدم از طرف دیگه هی علاقم به کامپیوتر و شغلش بیشتر میشد 😭.
 یه هفتس که میخوام تغییر رشته بدم و واس کامپیوتر بخونم . و حالا امروز داشتم درامدای دندون پزشکی رو میخوندم و حالا از کامپیوتر دارم کم و کم دل سرد میشم . خداااااااااا😭😭😭😭😭. 
نمیدونم چه مرگمه 😭😭😭😭😭 یه شب هم خواب دیدم دارم تو اتاق سرور راه میرم و کار میکنم و حسابی داشت بهم خوش میگذشت. این سریال کوفتی مستر روبات رو هم دارم میبینم ،همین جور داره علاقمو به کامپیوتر بیشتر میکنه .
قاطی کردم . دیونه شدم . به معنای کلی اسسسسگللللل شدم 😭😭😡😭😡

هدف اصلیم: از ایران برم.
علاقه مندی: شدیدا کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و شدیدا هم درمان و دندان پزشکی

ناموسا نخندیا به این حالم . کلی گریه کردم که چرا یه علاقه استوار ندارم 😭😭😭😭😭
وضعم خیلییییی داغونه 😭😭😭😭

تروخدا کمکم کنید....😭🙏🙏🙏🙏

----------


## civ6

دوست عزیز شما یک نگاه به شرایط مهاجرت به هر کشوری بنداز ببنین همش پول میخواد فکرم نکن میرم دانشگاه عین خر میخونم بعد امریکا برام فرش قرمز پهن می کنه بدون مث تو میلیون ها نفر تو دنیا وجود داره که هم درسشون خوبه هم می خوان برن کشورای پیشرفته تو صنعت پس منطقی فکر کن جوگیر این فیلما نشو مثلا نگو من prison break دیدم میخوام برم زندان بعد فرار کنم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام

ببین هر کاری میخای بکنی و هر تصمیمی میخوای بگیری توی حالت جوگیر بودن تصمیم نگیر.

سعی  کن منطقی و درست تصمیم بگیری. میتونی معایب و مزایای هر کدوم  از انتخاب  هات رو (مهندسی کامپیوتر یا دندون پزشکی) رو بنویسی و سبک و  سنگین کنی و جوانب  مختلف رو بسنجی و بعد تصمیم بگیری 

چون  یازدهم هم هستی و کنکوری نیستی ، اصلا نگران نباش چون وقت خیلی  داری و با  خیال راحت تحقیق کن ولی هر انتخابی میکنی تا آخر پاش وایستا...  جا نزن..  خصوصا اگه هم رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنی یا کلا رشته  ی ریاضی  فیزیک رو انتخاب کنی بقیه خیلی حرفا میزنن ، از بیکاری بگیر تا  چیزای دیگه ؛ تو همین  انجمن هم زیادن

خود من روز قبل کنکور بردم ساعتمو باتری اش رو عوض  کنم ساعت فروشه پرسید  کنکور داری؟ گفتم آره! گفت تجربی هستی؟ گفتم ریاضی  ام. خندید و گفت:"غصه  اش رو نخور 4 سال دیگه بیکاری  :Yahoo (4): "

خلاصه باید طاقت این حرفها رو داشته باشی

از  اون طرف هم بری تجربی و خدای ناکرده سال اول موفق نشی خیلی ها از فامیل   گرفته تا.... ممکنه بهت تیکه بندازن و کنایه بگن که اینجا هم باید محکم  باشی...

خلاصه هر کدومشون معایب و مزایای خودشونو دارن ولی هر کدوم رو که انتخاب کردی باید تمام سختی هاشو به جون بخری...

----------


## Dmz.official

ببین دوست عزیز من خودم رشته ام ریاضیه ولی کنکور تجربی دادم و هر دو رشته خوبی های خودشو داره ...
اگه بری برای دندان مزایاش اینه که خوب درآمد بالایی داری و کلا تو کشور ما با پزشک بیشتر حال میکنن ( واقعا نمیدونم چرا ! ) ولی خوب معایبی هم داره مثل قبولی خیلی سخت تر نسبت به رشته کامپیوتر که باعث استرس بیشتر هم هست و این که رقابت خیلی زیاده بین دندانپزشک ها و یه سری هاشون اصلا وضع خوبی ندارن و این که کار سختیه !
کامپیوتر هم خوبیش اینه قبولیش راحت تره و تفریحات و وقت بیشتری برای یادگیری چیزهای دیگه داری و این که کلا به نظر من جو کلاس های ریاضی خیلی بهتره ولی خوب نمیشه این رو هم در نظر نگرفت که بیکار هم کم نداره این رشته ... در مورد رفتن از ایران هم اگه واقعا شرایط رفتن رو داری و خودت هم می خوای بری به نظر من بهترین رشته رشته ریاضیه  :Yahoo (94):  ( 4 نفر رو میشناسم که 3تاشون رشته های ریاضی بودن و هر 3 تا رفتن و عشق میکنن و یکی هم پزشکی خوند ولی همین جا موند کلا پزشک ها ایرانو خیلی دوست دارن  :Yahoo (94):  ) و بهترین کار هم اینه که با یه مهندس کامپیوتر موفق و یه دندانپزشک موفق صحبت کنی ببینی با کدومش واقعا حال میکنی و مشورت با خانواده هم خیلی خوبه ولی حتما خوب فکر کن چون واقعا مهمه ...
موفق باشید

----------


## _Mammad_

با علاقه بخون ن با درآمد 
اگه هم واسه درآمدشه همه کارکن تا عاشق اون دشته بشی 
دو روز دیگه میری دانشگاه میلی به درسخوندن نداری (شاید البته چون تجربه داشتن بعضیا)

----------


## JOEY_DEX

*شما همون تجربی رو با نهایت قدرتتون ادامه بدین ایشالا موفق می شین*

اون علاقه رو هم همه بعد از دیدن چند تا سریال و فیلم که مثلا مربوط به هکینگ هست پیدا می کنن اما متاسفانه یه جوگیری سادست

----------


## mobinology

حاجی، مستر روبات خیلی‌ها رو جوگیر کرده. بکش بیرون ازش  :Yahoo (21):  منطقی باید در مورد آینده تصمیم گرفت؛ اگه به فیلم و سریال بود که من الان باید سوپرمن می‌بودم

----------


## Alir3zaa

البته جا داره بگم منم یه مدت سریال Grey's Anatomy رو میدیدم و عاشق پزشک شدن بودم  :Yahoo (4): 

اما شانسم گفت که بودجه شون تموم شد و این سریال تولیدش متوقف شد.  :Yahoo (4):  وگرنه الآن رشته ی تجربی بودم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mobinology

آناتومی گری رو خیلی‌ها به دلایل دیگه‌ای هم که اینجا نمیشه گفت می‌بینن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## last shot

> البته جا داره بگم منم یه مدت سریال Grey's Anatomy رو میدیدم و عاشق پزشک شدن بودم 
> 
> اما شانسم گفت که بودجه شون تموم شد و این سریال تولیدش متوقف شد.  وگرنه الآن رشته ی تجربی بودم


خارج از بحثه ولی این سریال تموم نشده و شهریور فصل 15 ام میاد.تولید فصل 16 ام هم تصویب شده. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> خارج از بحثه ولی این سریال تموم نشده و شهریور فصل 15 ام میاد.تولید فصل 16 ام هم تصویب شده.


اینقدر بین فصلهاش فاصله میندازن که دیگه بهتره تموم شده تلقی اش کنیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------

